# Swansea query



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Can any of the S. Wales members remember the Dewsbury tugs at Swansea, pre-1947 when taken over by Alexandra Towing.

I am trying to positively identify what the funnel colour/markings were, for use in a forthcoming book on CD.

The BENSON was the last of 3 tugs owned and was taken over by Alexandra and adopted their buff/white/black funnel in 47.

I have had a suggestion or two but nothing concrete as yet.

Any help appreciated.

Bill


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

try swanseadocks.co.uk lot of swansea tugs on there regards graham


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Graham,

Tried that already but unfortunately nothing hence my request here.

regards
Bill


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

There are some pics. on this site Bill.
www.swanseadocks.co.uk/do***ent.pdf Swansea Tugs.pdf


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

John Dryden, in the article link you posted it states that 'Margam, sold under false pretences to WCT and renamed Hurricane H' do you have any idea what the 'false pretences' might have been ?

Jim


----------

